# Admission in Aga Khan, Urgent Help Needed!



## AmnaQ (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey! I'm an A level student in Dubai doing Edexcel board. I would like to come back to Pakistan for Medical and I'm interested in getting admitted to Aga Khan Medical College. I would be really glad if someone could help me regarding these:

-Will I be considered an overseas or foreign student? (I'm a Pakistani national) 
-Do I have to pay in US $ (Like foreign students) or in Pakistani rupees? Details about the fee structure.
-Do I have to give both SAT I and SAT II? What are the marks required?
-Will I have to give the written entry test after the SATs? 
-Is MCAT needed?
- I didn't take Pakistan Studies in O level, will that be a problem?
-Do I have chances in Aga khan? What else do I need to know as an overseas student?

I would be really glad if someone could answer these for me. I'm really confused right now and as an overseas student have very less chances of getting into medical colleges in Pakistan. Any info regarding this would be of a lot of help since I odn't have anyone to guide me here. :/


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

*Medical College *
[FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]Chartered in 1983 by the Government of Pakistan as the first private university, Aga Khan University (AKU) is committed to excellence in education, research and service and to the full utilisation of modern communication and information technologies. The curricular objectives of the Medical College include clinical competence in community settings and hospitals, as well as assessment of health and prevention of disease in communities through primary health care programmes monitored by AKU in a number of urban squatter settlements. Agreements with leading academic institutions, such as Harvard University in the United States, McGill and McMaster Universities in Canada and Karolinska Institute in Sweden, have contributed to faculty and curriculum development. Recent affiliations include collaborations with the Hospital for Sick Children in Toronto, University of Waterloo, University of Calgary, University of British Columbia in Canada, and University of Alabama, USA. These partnerships enable advanced training and research, specifically in areas where such opportunities are not available in Pakistan. Graduates of the Medical College are currently employed in the world?s top ranking hospitals, NGOs, semi-government organisations, academic and research institutions. 
[/FONT][/FONT]*ADMISSION REQUIREMENTS Bachelor of Medicine and Bachelor of Surgery 
*[FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]The Medical College offers a five-year undergraduate programme leading to the degree of Bachelor of Medicine, Bachelor of Surgery (MBBS). The programme is designed to equip students with appropriate knowledge, skills, attitudes, values and behaviour necessary to understand and influence factors that affect the health of individuals and communities. Admission to the Medical College is based on merit and potential for leadership. This is assessed through several criteria including scholastic achievements, achievements in extracurricular and co-curricular activities, participation in social work, productive use of time and other experiences indicating potential for leadership. These criteria form the sole basis for admission. Evaluation of applications is based on student achievements in the most current educational qualification. [/FONT][/FONT]*ELIGIBILITY REQUIREMENTS Pakistani System *
[FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]At least 60 per cent in the Higher Secondary School Certificate pre-medical examination 
[/FONT][/FONT]*British System* Ordinary Level GCE: *[FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]At least six subjects including English, Biology, Chemistry and Physics at the Ordinary Secondary School level. [/FONT][/FONT]*Advanced Level GCE: *[FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]For students applying from Pakistan, minimum three or more subjects with at least grade B in each of the three subjects. The subjects must include Chemistry, Biology and Physics. Candidates from overseas may apply with Mathematics in lieu of Physics; (Please review PMDC requirements for details on application [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]requirements for foreign students Pakistan Medical & Dental Council). 
[/FONT][/FONT]*Canadian and American High School Certificates* 
*[FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]Present evidence of satisfactory completion of Higher Secondary School Certificate with a minimum cumulative GPA of 3.25, 85 per cent or Grade B. Candidates in Pakistan should have studied Biology, Chemistry and Physics at Higher Secondary School Certificate level (grade 9 through 12); Candidates from overseas may apply with Mathematics in lieu of Physics; (Please review PMDC requirements for details on application requirements for foreign students Pakistan Medical & Dental Council). [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]Candidates shortlisted for AKU will be required to submit SAT II in at least three subjects. The subjects must include Biology, Chemistry and Physics. Candidates from overseas may take Mathematics in lieu of Physics. The minimum required score for each of the three SAT II subjects is 650. These requirements are also applicable to candidates applying with an additional two years of college/university education. 
[/FONT][/FONT]*Higher Secondary Certificates of Education* 
*_[FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri](Other than Pakistani Board, American and Canadian systems of Education) [/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]Applicants? qualifications will be considered only if they present evidence of satisfactory completion of Higher Secondary School Certificate (12 years of education) with at least 60 per cent achievement or equivalent. Candidates with an International Baccalaureate (IB) may also apply. The minimum eligibility requirement for application is 32 points. Candidates who have studied Mathematics instead of Physics may apply. Before submitting an application, candidates must review PMDC requirements for details on application requirements for foreign students. [/FONT][/FONT]*Graduates and Postgraduates*[FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]* Present evidence of a cumulative grade B or a cumulative GPA of 3.0 or equivalent at the bachelor?s level. Candidates with degrees in Pakistan should have a pre-medical Higher Secondary School Certificate background with a minimum 60 per cent; candidates with degrees from overseas may have Mathematics in lieu of Physics at the High School level. Overseas candidates with Mathematics will be required to comply with PMDC requirements for (foreign) High School students. [/FONT][/FONT]** *[FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]Candidates are requested to provide Inter Board Committee of Chairmen (IBCC) equivalence. This equivalence certificate should state that your High School is equivalent to a High School pre-medical qualification in Pakistan with at least 60 per cent. Alternatively overseas candidates who have written Mathematics in lieu of Physics will be required to obtain an eligibility certificate from the PMDC. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri][/FONT][/FONT]*Note: 
*[FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]AKU will only confirm admissions upon receipt of the above documents as applicable. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri][/FONT][/FONT]*The AKU Application / Admissions Process 
*[FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]For the upcoming admission to the MBBS programme, the University is required to implement the PMDC?s 2012 
[/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]Admission in MBBS / BDS Courses and Condition for House Jobs / Internship / Foundation Year Regulations[/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]. (For details, please review the PMDC website Pakistan Medical & Dental Council) [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]*Conditions Applicable to Candidates in Pakistan and Overseas 
*Candidates for admission will be required to follow the application schedule provided in the University brochure and on its website (Aga Khan University). 
Candidates will be considered eligible to apply to the Medical College?s MBBS Programme if they fulfil the AKU eligibility requirements as listed under each system of education and applicable to the candidate. 
Candidates must submit Equivalence Certificates by October 1, 2013 to be considered for final AKU selection: 
With the exception of candidates following the Pakistani pre-medical system of education, overseas candidates having studied biology, chemistry and physics in high school will be required to submit an equivalence certificate from the Inter Board Committee of Chairman (IBCC) certifying that their high school qualification is equivalent to a pre-medical qualification (in Pakistan) with an aggregate score of at least 60 per cent. 
Overseas candidates applying with biology, chemistry and mathematics (in lieu of physics) will be required to obtain an equivalence certificate from the IBCC certifying that their high school qualification is equivalent to a high school qualification in Pakistan with an aggregate score of at least 60 per cent 
[/FONT][/FONT]*and *[FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]obtain a PMDC eligibility certificate. (Please review the PMDC website Pakistan Medical & Dental Council for details.) 
Hope it helped[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri][/FONT][/FONT]
*2013 Application Process Applicable to candidates who have taken their higher secondary education in Pakistan and those overseas candidates who are following the Pakistani system of education 
**Applicable to other Overseas Candidates 
*[FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]Required to write the Aptitude Test administered by AKU in Pakistan and Dubai on June 30, 2013. 
[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]Required to write the SAT I; AKU minimum score requirement is 1800 with minimum 550 each in writing, critical reading and the quantitative component. 
[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]Candidates will be shortlisted on the basis on this the AKU Aptitude Test and will be required to attend two interviews. 
[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]Candidates will be shortlisted on the basis on this the SAT I and will be required to attend two interviews. 
[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]Candidates will be required to submit the results of the NTS / Provincial Entry Test. 
[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]Other than candidates following the American and Canadian system of education who will be required to submit the AKU SAT II requirements; candidates will be required to submit the SAT II according to PMDC requirements. 
[/FONT][/FONT]

- - - Updated - - -


*Admissions Calendar 2013, Pakistan 
*Bachelor of Medicine, Bachelor of Surgery (MBBS) 
 Registration for MBBS "Aptitude Test" ** 
 MBBS Aptitude Test * 
[FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]April 1 – May 10 
June 29 
[/FONT][/FONT]SAT I and MCAT *** 
 Deadline for submission of SAT I, SAT II, MCAT scores 
[FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]July 1 
[/FONT][/FONT]Other 
  Communication regarding MBBS interviews 
[FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]August 
[/FONT][/FONT] Interviews (MBBS) 
[FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]August – September 
[/FONT][/FONT] Submission of NTS/Provincial Test results as applicable 
[FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]October 1 
[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]* Location of Test Centres will be announced and communicated on this webpage. 
[/FONT][/FONT] [FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]** Candidates who have taken their higher secondary education in Pakistan and those overseas candidates who are following the Pakistani system of education wishing to be considered for admission to the AKU MBBS Programme will be required to write the AKU Aptitude Test. 
[/FONT][/FONT] [FONT=Calibri,Calibri][FONT=Calibri,Calibri]*** SAT I is required for overseas higher secondary education candidates not following the Pakistani system of education and is used in lieu of the Aptitude Test. The minimum eligibility requirement for SAT I is 1800 with a minimum score of 550 in each of the three components: writing, critical reading and mathematics. Overseas candidates who have undergraduate or postgraduate degrees will be required to submit the MCAT in lieu of the AKU Aptitude Test. The minimum required score is 24. 
[/FONT][/FONT] 


----------



## AmnaQ (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks a lot! This really helped


----------



## znb13_1994 (Aug 11, 2012)

How do I send my SAT scores to Aga Khan?


----------



## Asad Mahmood 2 (Aug 1, 2016)

Guys i gave aku test this year. Any idea about the cut off?


----------



## Ramsha97 (Jun 27, 2016)

znb13_1994 said:


> How do I send my SAT scores to Aga Khan?


how did yours go?
i found the physics section challenging 
hoping and praying the cut off is low
any idea when they'll anounce the results?


----------



## faiz305 (Apr 25, 2014)

dear.
u will be international student paying in dollar .
u have to go for sat one and two with ibcc equivalence
no need of pakistan studies and entry test 
best of luck
bye


----------



## Anas_sabir (Aug 3, 2016)

Salaam
If I wanted to apply for 2017 year admission when do you think I need to sit my SAT test and what grades do you think acceptable. 
Thanks 
Anas


----------



## HvalaSrna (Jun 27, 2016)

For admission into AKU is the AKU test an alternative for SAT-I/II/MCAT?...or do you have to submit both mcat scores and perform well in their own test?

- - - Updated - - -

and one more thing...how in the world are we supposed to do the science and maths reasoning :"(...its super difficult right? how to study for it?


----------

